# when did u start calling them your ex?



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

i find myself saying ex dh now. it looks weird but comes naturally. just wondering if those that are sep. not completely divorced what do u call your ex? or do u still refer to them as your dh or dw?


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

mama said:


> i find myself saying ex dh now. it looks weird but comes naturally. just wondering if those that are sep. not completely divorced what do u call your ex? or do u still refer to them as your dh or dw?


usually W, sometimes ex.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My sister actually started calling him my ex some time back. SHe'd say "I saw your ex husband today." And it would piss me off cause we were still married. Fast forward, one day he texted me, trying to find out where I was and I said, "That's my ex" as I was checking my phone. And then I kind of had a wtf moment. LOL. I still usually refer to him as my or stbx but that day I definitely said it and it was...a breakthrough Hahaha.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

mama said:


> just wondering if those that are sep. not completely divorced what do u call your ex?


I could get banned for saying the things I call my ex! :rofl:

Something like @!#* and <&%$#!!

Yeah..that's it!

Seriously, I don't refer to him as my "ex" because technically we are still married. So yeah, he's still my husband. At least I think so. Someone ask him.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> I could get banned for saying the things I call my ex! :rofl:
> 
> Something like @!#* and <&%$#!!
> 
> ...


do we have to be drunk first, coz if we do, I ain't doing it !


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

I still call him my H, I know he refers to me as his ex..


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Crankshaw said:


> do we have to be drunk first, coz if we do, I ain't doing it !


No, you just have to sit on his porch and freeze your nuts off.


----------

